
Taiwan coffee chain 85°C kowtows to China after Chinese netzens threaten boycott - electriclove
http://shanghaiist.com/2018/08/15/taiwan-coffee-chain-85c-kowtows-to-china-after-chinese-netizens-threaten-boycott/
======
nailer
It's worth keeping in mind that PRC seems to have large astro-turf farms. You
can see it here on HN: comments about PRC and Taiwan on HN get modded up or
down in the usual first 1 or 2 hours of a post, then PRC gets involved and
suddenly anything pro democracy, supporting Hong Kong, or even mentioning the
official name of Taiwan is suddenly moderated to death.

I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of people initially angry about 85 degrees
serving the Taiwanese PM are paid to be so, before a lot of real people get in
on the outrage machine.

------
wrong_variable
It seems like naked astroturfing.

If Trump wasn't president, ( someone like bernie ).

I hope a coalition of __democratic __countries (Australia, EU, Japan, Vietnam
and India ) sent a carrier group to Taiwan and make China sign some sort of
agreement to keep the Taiwanese alone - a country doesn 't deserve this type
of humiliation.

